# Matching drywall ceiling texture



## NailedIt

WOW! I can't believe I see an exact matching texture to what I just covered up on my project. I thought it must have been some sponge dabbed homeowner stuff. Hmm... I layered some 3/8" sheetrock over a ceiling just today that looked EXACTLY like that. I convinced my family that I "couldn't" match that texture so it HAD to be covered up or torn down...


----------



## Paragon

Slapbrush (Slap Brush) Texture : This was a popular ceiling and wall texture which also goes by the name crows feet and pandas paw. It is not as popular today as it once was but you will find it on many older homes. To apply this texture, you will roll joint compound onto the ceiling and then stamp it with a special brush. The brush is commonly available at most home improvement stores. 

Hope this helps and your biggest challenge is going to be to match the technique and not the tool. Like I said earlier the brush is common the technique is unique. Get the tools and practice until you have a match and then go at it.

...or you can scrape it off and redo it or cover it up.

Good luck, be safe!


----------



## roger35768

Thanks for the reply, but not much help. I know the half dozen names it is called and how it is applied, but I don't know the brush type. My Home Depot has one brush type, which I tried, no match. There are about a dozen different types of brushes on the web. I did not want to buy them all. Was hoping someone would know the specific brush type used.

Roger


----------



## Gary in WA

According to this site, it is a slapbrush (round), as Paragon said. But different than a panda's paw, at least in the results. See below.


----------



## Gary in WA

Here it is called slapbrush (round), a little diferent than their panda's paw: 
http://bayprofessionalservices.com/texture.htm Hold *control *and hit *+ *key repeatedly to enlarge.

Here are some tips and the brush: http://forum.doityourself.com/archive/index.php/t-188448.html

Let us know how it turns out!!
Be safe, G


----------



## stuart45

Most of the tradesmen who do Artex finishes say that it is like handwriting, and even a simple pattern like broken leather varies from one man to the next. This makes matching really difficult, even for experienced trademen. The old artex used to contain asbestos.


----------



## Paragon

Roger,

I am not sure you understand that it is impossible for us to tell you the specific size of the brush, the how to or the where to buy from a sample picture that is not even your texture but is a likeness to yours. I think you have identified the texture at a website and if you want to get an approximate match it may take trial and error on your part. If you want someone else to practice the trial and error hire a person and if they are a skilled tradesman they MIGHT again I emphasize MIGHT be able to get it "close enough".

I wish you good luck and apologize that we have not been able to help you more than we have. This is a ssite of professionals, tradesmen... and women, and homeowners that try our best.

So as GBAR gave you links and I told you that you cna purchase brushes at your local hardware store you might want to get going on the trial and error part unless like I said you choose to hire a professional who just might tell you it is simple and get er donefor you right away.

Good luck to you and as GBAR stated let us know how it goes.


----------



## HandyMax

*Matching flower/crow's foot ceiling texture pattern*

Hey Roger,

I have exactly the same pattern as your ceiling. I am trying to fix a small leak which is no more than one square foot. Have you found the right brush for this pattern? If so, can you please share your discovery? 
I also tried the round brush they sell at Home Depot. But it didn't match.

thanks
Max


----------



## chicago100

I ma lloking for the same kind did you had any lack ?
Kelly


----------



## ToolSeeker

Go to the thread a few below this one titled stomp ceiling repair; go to drywall finishers answer then the link he posted and you will see the brush you need. Definitely not a crow's foot.


----------

